# Casein Matisse Pen



## Valleyboy (Jul 9, 2020)

For those new to casein it is a vintage material that was used a lot by several (mostly UK) manufacturers before the adoption of celluloid. It’s a protein found in milk and is a by-product if the process.
It’s a bit different to turn but the colours are very beautiful and it has a different feel to modern day acrylics. It’s heavier too (noticeably) so it does feel more substantial.
I’ve made a handful of these and they sell immediately. I think it’s the novelty factor as it’s fairly uncommon. They do require looking after as they are prone to absorbing moisture, so not one for using in the shower.
Cheers
Ash


----------



## magpens (Jul 9, 2020)

That is a very beautiful pen !!

Thanks for showing and for bringing casein to our attention as a material.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work, and learning more about casein !!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 9, 2020)

Awesome pen.


----------



## turnit2020 (Jul 9, 2020)

Very, very nice. Well done on the pen as well Ash. Thanks for showing.
Turncrazy43


----------



## leehljp (Jul 9, 2020)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## mark james (Jul 9, 2020)

Superb work Ash.  I love that blank and you did it proud with your turning.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 9, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## PenHog (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice! 

Question: Can you apply a CA finish to this material to perhaps protect against moisture absorption, or will that harm the casein?


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 10, 2020)

PenHog said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Question: Can you apply a CA finish to this material to perhaps protect against moisture absorption, or will that harm the casein?



Thanks.

My hunch is that it would be fine. I read somewhere that they used to put lacquer on them for protection. I suspect the area that may be most vulnerable is the section threads if you ever had a leak. Even then you can clean it up ok but you wouldn’t want to leave it too long.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 10, 2020)

Wonderful!


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 11, 2020)

Greetings 
That’s beautiful. I’ve never seen multi color cassein. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PenHog (Jul 12, 2020)

Ash, another question: I like the red band on the section. I'm wondering, is it purely decorative, or does it serve a purpose in terms of your design? At first I thought it was a translucent ink window, but it looks opaque in the picture up close.


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 12, 2020)

Penultimate said:


> Greetings
> That’s beautiful. I’ve never seen multi color cassein.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Hi and thanks.

There are one or two colourful ones around but mostly they tend to be somewhat muted colours. This is a more modern material and is about 10 years old I believe. So maybe the technology in making it was a little more advanced by then.

cheers
Ash


----------



## Valleyboy (Jul 12, 2020)

PenHog said:


> Ash, another question: I like the red band on the section. I'm wondering, is it purely decorative, or does it serve a purpose in terms of your design? At first I thought it was a translucent ink window, but it looks opaque in the picture up close.



Hi Max

Yes it’s purely for decoration. I’ve started adding these little accent rings to the section on most of my pens now. Sometimes in metal but recently more in coloured acrylic and ebonite etc.

Cheers
Ash


----------

